# Caboose Build Plans



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Okay so I have decided that I would like to scratch building a caboose for my Yancey RR. Where can I find plans, blue prints if you will of the size of walls and what not? 

Are they available?


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

This isn't the best answer, but its straight from their website site:

Siemens has a very comprehensive product range. It includes innovative products and solutions for production, transportation and building technology as well as systems and services for power generation, transmission and distribution and technologies for high-quality and integrated healthcare. Our Financial Services division makes capital available for Siemens and business-to-business customers.

I would imagine those things they make and transport via train are for power generation.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

I Am Fasha said:


> Okay so I have decided that I would like to scratch building a caboose for my Yancey RR. Where can I find plans, blue prints if you will of the size of walls and what not?
> 
> Are they available?


You have to be more specific than this. Are you looking to scratchbuild a model of a real caboose, or scratchbuild something custom and freelance?

If you have a specific caboose in mind, then any good historical society should have detailed info about it that you may be able to look up on line, or you may have join their historical society to get that info. 

I don't know the first thing about scratchbuilding rolling stock, but I'm sure there are enough people on this forum that have that knowledge.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply spoil! I guess what Im trying to do, if find some type of starting point for building a caboose as close as I can to the original design, that was used on the Yancey RR. Problem is, there are only a few known photos of the prototype.

Im guessing that Im going to need to use the frame of an existing HO scale caboose and then shorten it to get the length right. Im looking for info on how to fashion a window, doors and what not. Ive seen plans that others have used to build wooden boxcars, I assumed there would be some for cabooses.


----------



## I Am Fasha (Apr 2, 2013)

I Am Fasha said:


> This isn't the best answer, but its straight from their website site:
> 
> Siemens has a very comprehensive product range. It includes innovative products and solutions for production, transportation and building technology as well as systems and services for power generation, transmission and distribution and technologies for high-quality and integrated healthcare. Our Financial Services division makes capital available for Siemens and business-to-business customers.
> 
> I would imagine those things they make and transport via train are for power generation.


Soory post this post was meant for another thread


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

I reckon I've seen plans for a caboose in the MRH free online magazine thing.


----------



## spoil9 (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, I see. I thought the Yancey RR was your own private model RR. If pictures are hard to come by, and Google doesn't offer any help, then you may just have to free-lance/guess a lot of the details and get it as close as possible. I'm sure someone, somewhere has an old B&W, or 35mm slide, or some kind of info that you are looking for but they are prob not online and may only be found at one train show every 5yrs. Keep your eyes open and you never know.

Good luck with the project though. Hope you still attempt it.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

try this

http://main.nc.us/yancey/yancey_history_black_mountain_and_yancey_raildroad.htm

the 13 picture is a caboose


----------

